
How we hack social science by doing polls - Ulf_Kuhn
http://getvotechimp.com
======
Ulf_Kuhn
Hey guys,

we’ve developed an app that lets you vote in polls on topics like ethics,
politics, sex, sports and others. After you respond you see how other people
voted.

Our plan is to give people the right feedback on what makes their opinions and
values unique, and how they compare with other players. Ideally, it’ll work as
a kind of personality test.

All studies are published online, and we can use this data to predict trends
in society and consumer behavior.

What do you think about this project? On which topics do you would like to see
polls?

